

RealtimeConf is happening again - brettlangdon
http://realtimeconf.com/

======
brettlangdon
RealtimeConf was an amazing conference organized by &yet that ran for a few
year before they had to stop. However, they are bringing it back this year and
it should be amazing!

------
valarauca1
So is this a conference on "RealTime Web Apps" or RTOS's?

I'm assuming the former since the later normally states so.

